# Which ruck to buy?



## 171292 (29 Dec 2013)

Hello everyone!  I was looking at purchasing a military ruck, preferably in CADPAT, and I've noticed several options available, two of them modeled after the '64 pattern ruck, one patterned after the British Bergen ruck, and one a clone of the CTS ruck currently issued to troops.  It would be used for the most part for hiking/ camping and for doing mock ruck marches, as I want to join the Reserves in the near future.  So here's the possible packs that I've picked out, as I see them:   

Warrior Gear '64 Pattern ruck, $195:
Pack: http://warriorgear.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=1
Pads: http://warriorgear.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=2
Valice: http://warriorgear.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=3

CPGear '64 Pattern ruck, approx. $400

Pack, pads, and liner: http://www.cpgear.com/store/pack/64_pack_t62-1_rucksack.htm
Valice: http://www.cpgear.com/store/bnc/wheeler_valise.htm

CADPAT Bergen ruck, $120:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Canadian-Digital-120l-Bergen-Style-Back-Pack-120-litre-/151038317042?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item232a95d1f2

CTS Rucksack replica, $170:
http://www.surpluspontrouge.com/en/sacs-et-sacs-a-dos/sacs-a-dos/backpacks/rucksack-cdn-army/cadpat-canadian-digital/

US ILBE Rucksack, $120 for like-new condition and free shipping:
http://www.amazon.com/Marines-Rucksack-Brand-Issued-Complete/dp/B00AFOQIR0

As well, I was thinking of getting a smaller pack to compliment the large rucksack, and was either thinking of getting this CTS Patrol pack replica: http://www.surpluspontrouge.com/en/sacs-et-sacs-a-dos/sacs-a-dos/backpacks/patrol-backpack-type-b/cadpat-canadian-digital/  

or his CADPAT 3-day assault pack:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Canadian-Digital-Tactical-Radio-Bag-Back-Pack-/150601052108?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item231085afcc

or this CADPAT pack:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Canadian-Digital-Tactical-Back-Pack-50-Litre-4-pocket-/380337509476?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item588de1d464

Or finally, this CADPAT 3-Way pack:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Canadian-Digital-Explorer-Back-Pack-45-Litre-/150806348284?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item231cc241fc

Anyways, any input/ advice would be appreciated!


----------



## 171292 (29 Dec 2013)

The way I see it is:

'64 Pattern rucks:
-Good all-around rucks (good quality, genuine CADPAT, external frame, separate valice/ compression sack, and good suspension)

Bergen ruck:
-Good hiking/ civy ruck (internal frame, well padded, fake CADPAT (or so it appears), lots of pouches, integrated daypack)

CTS Replica:
-Lots of room, relatively comfortable, well-padded, removable pouches, internal stuff sack, best ruck for practicing ruck marches, but kinda pointless to own as you get issued a real one upon enlistment, but not sure if real or fake CADPAT is used...

ILBE
-Pretty much the same as the CTS ruck except for that you don't get one issued to you in the CF, and that the ILBE uses the MOLLE pouch attachment system instead of the CF daisy-chain system.  Oh, and the ILBE's not CADPAT.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (29 Dec 2013)

I don't claim to be an SME on this topic, however I'm on my BMQ right now, and I also do fairly extended backpacking trips about once a year and I'm pretty familiar with civvy rucks.

I own a civilian ruck which is far more comfortable than the one that is issued, and if I'm not mistaken you won't get to use a privately purchased ruck for a while. If you want one for practicing, a civilian one will work just fine, and be far less expensive. My civvy ruck is amazing, holds more than my CF one, and it cost like $80 used. If you want the name of it I can give it to you. 

As for the transportation of airsoft and paintball gear, you're better off with a gym bag, rucks are surprisingly limited in what they can hold.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Dec 2013)

The fact that you want this thing for airsofting, and that you've answered your own post, ergo testing, should make it obvious.

Use what you want. 

No one else seems interested in a local hiking, airsofting, non military way of carrying around useless shit. Cause that's what your asking us to define for you. Hence the lack of responses.

Join the military, Reg or Reserve, and you also can be issued the lousiest piece of load bearing equipment ever developed.

Just cause it's CAF approved and issued, doesn't mean it good. Go look at the boot thread. Better yet search and look at the existing ruck thread instead of waiting for answers here.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Dec 2013)

Only airsoft newbies buy rucksacks under $600.


----------



## 171292 (29 Dec 2013)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Dec 2013)

Just buy whatever you think feels good.

If you don't like it, there's always some noob on Buy\Sell\Trade that'll take it off your hands for $50 more than you paid for it.

Or you can get rid of it on gunnutz.


----------



## 171292 (29 Dec 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Just buy whatever you think feels good.
> 
> If you don't like it, there's always some noob on Buy\Sell\Trade that'll take it off your hands for $50 more than you paid for it.
> 
> Or you can get rid of it on gunnutz.



Haha, yeah, that's always an option! 
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Towards_the_gap (30 Dec 2013)

Seriously, just go to MEC and buy a nice civvy backpack there.

If you happen to get in, you'll soon realise that hiking through the ooloo with a camoflage rucksack when you're not actually in yet, or if you were in, not on exercise... makes you look a bit sad/crazy/cheap.

There's nothing to be learned from carry a CTS ruck vice a civvy one. Weight on your back is weight on your back, no matter how camoflaged/cool it looks.


----------



## 171292 (30 Dec 2013)

.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Dec 2013)

171292 said:
			
		

> First of all, I'm not an "airsoft newbie".  I don't own $1000 in fake guns and tacticool gear because it makes one look "operator".  I only mentioned it because I already have a few civy rucks and want to buy something more durable and affordable, with the option to add or remove pouches as I feel fit and hey, a military-style ruck fits the bill.  If all goes well, I would like to enlist into the CF reserves as a Combat Engineer in 33 CER, located in Ottawa.  I've been browsing these forums for a while, and I'm not asking something like, "HEY GUISE WHICH BACKPACK MAKES ME LOOK COOLER??!!!1!"  Now, I apologize for even mentioning "airsoft" and "paintball".  I fully realize both of these sports are a ways from the real thing, and I don't treat them as such although some hardcore airsofters with zero military experience think otherwise.  And for those advising me against using one of these rucks in the CF, I wasn't planning on trying to take my ruck into my BMQ or SQ courses.  If, and that's a big if, non-issue gear is even permitted in the regiment, I'd want to get a few year's experience in with the CTS ruck and getting permission from my superiors before forming any opinions about it.
> /rant



You uhhhh, sound a little defensive fella. I was making a funny.


----------



## 171292 (30 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> You uhhhh, sound a little defensive fella. I was making a funny.



Sorry, it's just I know some people here have strong opinions about paintballers /airsofters, and I wasn't sure if you were being serious...


----------



## RedcapCrusader (30 Dec 2013)

I _almost_ took this thready seriously.


----------



## 171292 (30 Dec 2013)

As well, on a slightly related note, how much weight do you carry in your ruck for partaking in dismounted operations?   For practice, I started at 35lbs and 9kms, and am now up to 50lbs at 11kms.  Now I know that 50lbs is still not enough, especially with the Tac vest, FPV, and your rifle and ammo, but it's certainly a start!


----------



## Bassil_Inf (30 Dec 2013)

My 2 cents, if you are purchasing a ruck to prep you for military rucking, I'd personally just work on my cardio. Rucking with FFO and your rifle is different than civi hiking. They will build you up slowly to 13 km, so don't really worry about it!


----------



## Journeyman (30 Dec 2013)

From what you've told us, this should have sufficient storage-space, with additional compartments to add weight as you improve.

For a slightly more tactical/Special Ops look, you may wish to consider this one.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Dec 2013)

171292 said:
			
		

> Sorry, it's just I know some people here have strong opinions about paintballers /airsofters, and I wasn't sure if you were being serious...



I was being funny AND serious. Airsoft doesn't start until after a $600 show rucksack and $1000 fake guns  

Here's a life hack, start a chippy bank of sorts. Anytime you have x amount of money available and you wanna buy something and everyone says no don't do that that's a bad idea, take the money you were prepared to spend and put it in your fund. 

When something comes along that you actually need youll be able to afford a really nice one. 

If you have civilian back pack and your primary intention is something for hiking stick with the civilian stuff. You'll end up spending $150 on a backpack that you won't use very much. 

That $150 can go towards a real $3000 ACR assault rifle, which totally is something you need.


----------



## 171292 (30 Dec 2013)

.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Dec 2013)

171292 said:
			
		

> .......this is the Army.ca forums.


Thank you for reminding us what site this is.  Now stop whining.  :not-again:


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Dec 2013)

If you go back and review this thread you'll notice that you are the only one typing like an idiot with your attempts at mimicking, I don't know what to call it, internet speech?

You're worried about people assuming you're a 13 year old kid (who cares if you are?) but you're really over reacting at some people giving you a friendly ribbing. It actually makes you seem like a 13 year old kid who's worried people will think he's a 13 year old kid, stop freaking out.  No one is giving you a hard time for not being in the military.  

The hello Kitty backpack is what  hyper operators call Low Vis, unless you're Asian then it's just standard.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Dec 2013)

171292.... leave your attitude at the door... otherwise the fun police will be here and you wouldn't like what they will do....

MILNET.CA MENTOR


And since you want to join 33 CER that means our paths will cross and with that attitude you will not last long at CFSME...


----------



## Lightguns (30 Dec 2013)

The Warriorgear and the CP Gear will serve you well whether you air soft, outdoors sports or hang around the platoon room with the rests of us warriors.


----------



## 171292 (30 Dec 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Thank you for reminding us what site this is.  Now stop whining.  :not-again:





			
				NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> 171292.... leave your attitude at the door... otherwise the fun police will be here and you wouldn't like what they will do....
> 
> MILNET.CA MENTOR
> 
> ...





			
				ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> If you go back and review this thread you'll notice that you are the only one typing like an idiot with your attempts at mimicking, I don't know what to call it, internet speech?
> 
> You're worried about people assuming you're a 13 year old kid (who cares if you are?) but you're really over reacting at some people giving you a friendly ribbing. It actually makes you seem like a 13 year old kid who's worried people will think he's a 13 year old kid, stop freaking out.  No one is giving you a hard time for not being in the military.
> 
> The hello Kitty backpack is what  hyper operators call Low Vis, unless you're Asian then it's just standard.



     Alright, so after a bit of thought, I have realized how stupid my initial question sounded, and I apologize to my over-reacting and inappropriate responses to some of you people harmlessly poking fun at my stupidity and lack of common sense...  I know most, if not all the people on these forums have served or are currently serving in the Canadian Armed Forces, and I respect your dedication to our country and in no way did I mean to disrespect you or take for granted your sacrifices to our country and if all goes well, I plan to join your ranks by time summer rolls around.  I have deleted my posts containing said offensive material, and again, I apologize for over-reacting and, frankly, acting like a total idiot while refusing the advice of people who most definitely have a better insight about this sort of thing than I.    

Anyways, I'll  be taking your advice and sticking to the civy rucks I already own and save my money for other things I actually need instead of want...

And again, I apologize for acting the way I did and I hope you guys accept my apology, it looks like I still have a bit of learning to do around here...  :-[


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Dec 2013)

Unless you have input on any type of rucksac/day pack etc for the OP.

MILNET.CA MENTOR


----------

